# Lansky Knife Sharpener Sale



## nmayeux (Jun 24, 2006)

Bass Pro has Lansky Sharpeners for a pretty good price.  If you have knives, you cannot beat these manual sharpeners.


----------



## monty (Jun 25, 2006)

I have used the Lansky system since the mid 80's and love it! Bought it originally for my field knives but soon realized that it does a wonderful job on my kitchen and butcher knives. I own three sets and give them as gifts to my hunting as well as my cookin' friends! Great product!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

